# HELP WANTED in Bergen County NJ



## NJ Plowman

I am looking for somebody with a pick-up or van that wants to do some snow blowing. 2 Wheel drive is OK and no plow is necessary. Nice, easy, take your time work and cash payment. A cell phone is required.


Job is as follows:

1. Pick up Blower, Push Salter and Bagged Salt at our shop.
2. Go to about 8 locations in Bergen County (all near each other-within about 8 miles total distance) and clean sidewalks then put down some salt.
3. Bring equipment back to shop.

Job pays $125 if you use my equipment and should take you about 4 hours. If you have your own snowblower and equipment we will give you $200 for the day. MUST BE DEPENDABLE and available early mornings whenever it snows. Call 201-861-7533 or PM me if interested.


----------

